# Anyone looking for place to hunt extended season in 2J2?



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

If you are looking for a place to hunt does in 2J2 during the extended season let me know.

[email protected]

I have property west of Robinson that needs some deer thinning. Last year there were 12 deer taken out of there and this year there have only been 3. 
Please, no road hunters, walking hunters only.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice offer... :beer:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey there Redlabel...way to go!!! We need more of that around this state. :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Bumb


----------

